

Does OKCupid have a patent on its matching algorithm? - manasnutcase

Hey Guys, do you know if OK cupid has a patent on its matching algorithm. I know google says they have some patent pending. But if we change the set of questions, can we use their process of "whats your answer, which answers are you ok with and how important is it for you" process? - without infringing on any patent.
======
ig1
Despite the fact they claim to have a patent pending, there doesn't seem to be
any patent applications filed for okcupid (or under their company name "Humor
Rainbow, Inc.").

I'm guessing the "patent pending" is a marketing technique rather than a legal
declaration.

So you should be fine using something similar.

~~~
27182818284
This is interesting to me as well. I also did a quick Google search, but found
no specific patents by OKCupid jumping out at me. It was by no means a
thorough search, though.

